# Reviewing dashcam videos on Android



## Kermit (Aug 3, 2018)

I've been using a 128GB Samsung USB drive partitioned into a TeslaCam drive and a music drive. Has been working flawlessly for a couple months now.

I have a Pixel 2XL and a few days ago picked up a USB-A to USB-C adapter, thinking I could plug the USB drive into my Pixel 2XL and review footage on the go if need be.

Tested today and not having any luck. I tried using a couple different Android file explorer apps - the closest I got was ES File _Explorer_ (_File Manager_) which saw the USB drive but when it wasn't able to access it.

Not sure if it's because I have it partitioned ...

Has anyone had any luck reading a USB drive w/an android phone? I know some iPhone users have been able to do so successfully - if you have an iPhone and was able to get it to work was your drive partitioned into two partitions or is it only used as a TeslaCam device (not music).


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

may or may not matter, you may need to tinker with your usb preferences in the android settings menu...I searched 'usb' and it comes up as an option. Not sure which submenu.

Probably need it set for 'usb controlled by this device' so that it forces into OTG mode. Submenu may need to set for 'file transfer'.


----------



## japhule (Apr 14, 2018)

I use File Manager + with a USB A to C adapter and have no issues. It will see a new storage option called USB that will allow me to copy the videos on to my phone or phone's sd. This worked on both the Galaxy S8+ and Galaxy S10+. I'm only using my USB for the dashcam only. I suspect it may be an issue with the 2 partitions on your USB.


----------



## Kermit (Aug 3, 2018)

Agreed, looks like I'm out of luck unless I remove the other partition which is a shame because it works so well this way.


----------

